# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si të identifikoj një grafik dypjesësh (Bipartite Graph)

## suli

Pershendetje!!
NQS ka mundesi njeri te me ndihmoje. kam nevoje per materiale per sa i perket percaktimit nese grafi eshte bipartite apo jo. grafi eshte i dhene ne formen e matrices: ku kulmet jane lidhur, nese ne matrice eshte vlera 1 dhe anasjelltas nese eshte vlera 0 ne koordinatat perkatese. grafi eshte i lidhur. do ju isha mirnjohes nese dikush do me ndihmonte
flm
suli

----------


## edspace

Materiali më i rëndësishëm është algoritmi, dhe atë mund ta gjesh këtu:
http://www.personal.kent.edu/~rmuham...adthSearch.htm

Mendoje algoritmin si ndarja që bëjnë fëmijët për lojrat. Të gjithë fëmijëve u caktohet nga një numër (tek-çift-tek-çift). Të gjithë tekët në një skuadër, të gjithë çiftët në skuadrën tjetër. Nëse lidhjet midis nyjeve të grafikut tregojnë armiqësitë midis fëmijëve, atëherë për çdo fëmijë, armiqtë e tij janë në skuadrën tjetër; ose ndryshe: nuk ka armiqësi midis dy fëmijëve të së njëjtës skuadër. 

Fillo me nyjen e parë. Caktoje në grupin 1 dhe të gjitha nyjet me të cilat ajo lidhet caktoi në grupin 2. Pastaj për çdo nyje të grupit dy, ndiq lidhjet. Nëse lidhja shkon në  një nyje të grupit 1, mos bëj gjë. Nëse lidhja shkon në një nyje pa grup, caktoje atë në grupin 1. Nëse lidhja shkon në grupin 2, atëherë grafiku nuk është dypjesësh (bipartite).  Përsërite këtë algoritëm deri sa të kesh ndjekur të gjitha lidhjet (edges).

Tani të ngelet të shkruash kodin...na fute ethet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## suli

Flm. me ndihmove me ate linkun.
per kodin eeehh, lene fare se dhe mua me futen ethet kur e mendoj  :shkelje syri:   :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 
flm
shnet e pare

----------

